# Candid Child Photo



## Paparazzi Paul

Just sticking to stark B&W emphasized all that purity of white light. Especially with the spotlighing on her face and much lower camera angle empasizing form and structure.


----------



## Alison

Certainly not the typical child portrait but very interesting. She seems almost sad, and if that's the emotion you were after you've done it well! Only comment I have is that she's got no catch lights in her eyes which leaves them a bit flat.  For me personally the eyes make the portrait.


----------



## Christie Photo

Nice snap!  I too think the streight-down lighting sets her eyes back... probabely the shadow of the brow.  It also washed the skin tone from the nose.  The lower angle combined with the tight crop brings me right to the nostrils.

I do like the expression.  It holds my attention.  Beautiful model.  Is she a friend?


----------



## LizM

I like it.  And I like her eyes too.  You can see the reflections of what is in front of her.  The dappled light makes me think there are trees nearby with the sun streaming through them.  Nice shot!


----------



## Paparazzi Paul

Thanks for all your comments. She is actually a daughter of my oldest nephew and she is going through a stage of loosing her from baby teeth, so typical cute little smiley kiddie shots were not so much an option this time. Not that gappy smiles on kids are such a bad thing.
I also tried a grainy version of that shot which looks great when it is wash out to a pale background.


----------



## Mrsforeman1

Nice.
I'm drawn to the reflections in her eyes. Did you mention her age? I'm having the teeth problem too...only it's my "MOM".


----------



## bellavita64

Her expression is exquisite, but there are some major hots spots on her nose and right cheek which indicates overexposure.


----------



## noescape

Absolutely beautiful...


----------

